

Is Stephen Elop the worst CEO ever? - hythloday
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/07/the-sun-tzu-of-nokisoftian-microkia-mirror-mirror-on-the-wall-whose-the-baddest-of-them-all-waterloo.html

======
dpio
No, that title goes to Leo Apotheker.

